# PKGNG and ports management



## IT-Doody (Mar 19, 2014)

I've been reading a bit about the migration to pkgng, but I still have lingering anxiety regarding its ability to work with current ports management tools, since  portupgrade and portmaster currently invoke pkg_delete during upgrades. Could someone reassure me that I won't cripple my ability to build ports by converting to pkg?


----------



## kpa (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: pkgng & ports management*

Both tools will use the equivalent pkg(8) subcommands to add/delete/etc. packages when used with the new PKGNG system. All you have to do is to add WITH_PKGNG=1 to /etc/make.conf and the tools will then know that PKGNG packaging tools should be used.


----------



## IT-Doody (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: pkgng & ports management*

All right, thanks a lot!


----------

